# RewriteRule bei einfacher Umleitung wil nicht



## Bertram Radelow (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo htaccess-Spezialisten,

mein Problem ist klitzeklein und trotzdem bekomme ich es nicht gelöst:

Ich habe 
- eine Domain (www.domain.ch)
- einen Domain Name Pointer (www.pointer.ch), der standardmässig auf die Domain zeigt.

Ich möchte aber, dass er auf ein Unterverzeichnis zeigt, also immer wenn man
www.pointer.ch als URL angibt stattdessen
www.domain.ch/subdir angezeigt wird.

Es müssen keine speziellen Parameterregeln eingehalten werden, es ist sogar egal, ob der User später domain/subdir oder pointer sieht - lediglich der erste Aufruf von pointer.ch soll auf domain.ch/subdir umgeleitet werden.
___

Zusatzproblem:
es gibt eine .htaccess in meiner Domain im Unterverzeichnis "stats" (Provider: bluewin.ch). Wie ich aus diversen Fehlern  gelernt habe, wird aber auch meine htaccess im root-dir verarbeitet! Frage:
- Muss ich unbedingt die rewriterule in die vorhandene .htaccess einfügen oder verarbeitet Apache mehrere .htaccess ?
___

So weit bin ich, aber es funktioniert nicht:


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^pointer\.htm$ http://www.domain.ch/subdir/index.htm [R=301,L]
```

Springt vielleicht jemandem der(die?) Fehler ins Auge?

Danke!

Bertram


----------



## Gumbo (20. Februar 2009)

Was du möchtest ist so nur mit einem Proxy möglich. Besser wäre es allerdings den Eintrag im DNS zu ändern, sodass beide Domains denselbe Server bezeichnen.


----------

